

Ask HN: What background music you play while coding? - hanszeir


======
imcqueen
im sure im the exception to the rule here, but I find it harder to work with
music on. it turns into a distraction because I constantly fiddle with the
playlist, etc.

but if you have to choose, sample a little john legend

~~~
pumpmylemma
I'm similar. I used to always listen to music while coding, but over time I
realized for a lot of work, it really is a bad distraction. The only time I
really listen to music while working now is for parts that are mostly the
coding equivalent of manual labor. When I do -- if I need the energy -- I
usually listen to <http://di.fm/>

------
T-R
Stuff from Dwelling of Duels[1] (Video game covers), artists that mix
classical instruments with rock/electonic (like Sarina Suno or Yoshida
Brothers), or movie/show soundtracks (Hisaishi Joe) - anything with lyrics is
too distracting. And that's only if I know what I'm going to write, if I need
to sit and think about something, I need silence.

[1] <http://dwellingofduels.net/>

------
RealGeek
Trance / Progressive music gives me a good flow and energy. Tracks of Armin
Van Buuren, Carl Cox, Deadmau5 and Tiesto works great for me while coding.

------
cbare
Coltrane, Miles Davis, Thelonious Monk.

~~~
bradhe
on an ANALOG stereo?

------
veb
I use <http://www.stereomood.com/> and click for a random mood until it suits
me - however I'm hearing impaired so as long as the tone is nice, I enjoy it.
(i.e. I cannot pick up on the 'words')

------
sina
Any song listed in my music-bookmarks.txt. I love listening to music when my
work has a steady progress. By that I mean the tasks are being done without
having to pause and think for too long. Otherwise I find it easier to think in
silence.

------
willyg
<http://www.rainymood.com/>

~~~
hasenj
also <http://www.simplynoise.com/>

------
prez
For me, the "coding music" must be simple and not distracting - something that
doesn't make me concentrate on the music instead of the code. Or no music at
all.

------
ttrashh
Tron Legacy Soundtrack or <http://www.somafm.com> (groove salad)

------
jp
Go to: <http://us.int.teppefall.com> View source.

------
amathew
I don't usually listen to any music, but when I do it tends to be dubstep,
house, or idm/downtempo

------
subsection1h
<http://www.liquidmindmusic.com/>

------
beatpanda
Hella, Sleigh Bells, Food for Animals, lots of other weird, glitchy, technical
rock

------
bakztfuture
in motion- trent reznor and atticus ross lol the social network

------
togasystems
deadmau5

------
kefs
lately?.. good dubstep. it's sort of infectious.

------
pasbesoin
Biology major was complaining about his grades. I suggested he turn off his
stereo when studying. His grades went up.

YMMV

